# What is the best deshedding tool (moved to Basic Care)



## nikkimonalisa (Sep 11, 2013)

I have had the roughest time with my gs pup. She is fearful aggressive and very hard to tolerate at 7 mos. We have had her since 10 weeks, thank God I have found a affordable trainer to help with her training and correct all the mistakes I have made trying to train her myself. So basically she is the difficult kid in the house that we all love and accept for who she is long story short. But the shedding has to stop its killing me in my hair on my clothes the floor everywhere. I looked into the furminator but I don't want something to cut her hair just remove the dead hair.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I use the Furminator once or twice a week on my GSD and he coat is gorgeous, it has not been damaged at all by using it. His coat is healthy and shiny, he always looks like he's just had a bath. I love it so much I bought one for my mom to use on her GSD/Husky mix (RIP), it worked magic on her coat. I love this thing!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Get yourself a forced air dryer (Air Force Commander) and a nice pin brush. Bathe your dog and blow dry, brushing against the grain. You'll want to do this outside in a location that you wouldn't mind the appearance of a recent tan-colored snowfall.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Dog shedding blade for me!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree with the forced air dryer. Also freshens up skin, blows away dust and dander.
We got the K9 III.
PS-- I thought Freestep said not to do reverse brushing


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I really need to buy one of those forced dryers. Because I think Rusty would be a nightmare with one I haven't. Call my lazy but I just don't feel like training him with one when he stands so nicely for my other grooming tools. But they do make a difference. I love the results.

I use a slicker brush (maybe the same as a pin brush?), the rake thing and the shedding blade that Freddy posted. His coat looks really good.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you follow Freestep's instructions on how to get him used to it it is not a problem.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I agree with the forced air dryer. Also freshens up skin, blows away dust and dander.
> We got the K9 III.
> PS-- I thought Freestep said not to do reverse brushing


You don't do reverse brushing with the Furminator, shedding blade, or Mars rake. You can reverse brush with a slicker or pin brush.

Here's my patented Furminator spiel™:

The thing to remember with the Furminator is to use a light touch, like you are just petting the dog with it. You don't need to use a lot of pressure; keep your wrist relaxed and just let the tool do the work. Don't go over one spot for too long, and be extra careful over any bony areas. 5-10 minutes of Furminating once or twice a week is plenty. If you over-furminate, you may end up with bald spots or skin irritation. You definitely can remove more hair than you mean to if you aren't careful!

You will hear people say that the Furminator "ruins" the coat. This is not true if you use it properly. I'm a professional groomer, and I use the Furminator all the time with NO coat damage whatsoever. It is not designed to cut hair, only to grab the loose hairs while allowing the live hair to slide through undamaged.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I used to always use a furminator, but I recently tried a shedding rake like the picture posted and the thing that makes it better for me is that the dog will actually stand still and enjoy it! He hated a furminator.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I agree with the forced air dryer. Also freshens up skin, blows away dust and dander.
> We got the K9 III.
> PS-- *I thought Freestep said not to do reverse brushing*


With a Furminator, DEFINITELY. With a forced air dryer and a normal pin brush, there's no reason not to.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I cannot live without my metro air force dryer


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Courtney said:


> I really need to buy one of those forced dryers. Because I think Rusty would be a nightmare with one I haven't. Call my lazy but I just don't feel like training him with one when he stands so nicely for my other grooming tools. But they do make a difference. I love the results.


Getting a dog used to the force dryer is actually pretty easy, especially a big dog. Get your dog to stand like he usually does for grooming. Make sure he's tied to something solid so he can't scoot away. Turn on the dryer on the lowest setting and give him a moment to get used to the noise. You can put cotton balls in the ears if the dog is noise-sensitive, but most dogs seem to tolerate it with or without ear protection. 

While the dryer is running, start scratching the dog's butt, right above the tail, where most all dogs love to be scratched. Then replace your hand with the nozzle of the dryer and use the same scratching motion. If he tolerates that, gradually move the nozzle up the back and down the sides, leaving the head for last (some dogs don't mind having their head blow dried, others hate it). If at any point the dog starts to freak out, move the dryer nozzle back to the last spot where the dog was okay with it. Give lots of praise and support. Most dogs can be trained to the dryer in one or two sessions, and in fact some seem to enjoy it--some of mine will lean into the dryer and get the back leg going.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

I love the furminator. Can't live without it, and my dogs love it.


----------

